# Refrigerator water filters and survival



## survival

Something I was thinking about is if your stuck without a filter, then one would only assume a filter from a refrigerator is something most people wouldn't think about? I'm going to research to see how effective they are though, unless someone can already answer that?


----------



## sbasacco

are you talking about a Brita filter?....I have found that they do not make any difference in filtering of water. I personally use coffee filters or if in a bind use my bandana (clean of course) just to filter out the bugs and larger particles in the water. I also boil the water and filter it again just in case. 100% bleach (8-12 drops per gallon) will help with anything left over as well. Keep some crystal light around or some energy packets to help with the waters flavor. I hope that this helps!!


----------



## survival

Like the ones in the photo below. The britina/pur/ge filters that are located at the bottom of the fridge that you just push a button and they pop out, or on some you can turn them and they will come right out. From what I'm reading, there are some that are inline inside the fridge as well.

From what I'm reading, they filter out asbestos, mercury, lindane, atrazine, toxaphene, lead, microbial cysts, cryptosporidium (which is resistantant to disinfection), heavy metals, class I and II particulates, chlorine induced by-products like total trihalomethanes, industrial pollutants, pharmaceuticals found in H2O, . Filters around 750 gallons of water per year. All of course depending on the make/model/size etc.

I figure in a disaster situation or where you need somewhat sterile type water (fast without boiling water), then you could pop one of these out, filter through some water and use.


----------



## nadja

I prefer the pitcher type water filters that you set on your cabinet or put into the refer. You can buy a "pur" 2 stage pitcher along with a couple of filters at wally world for under $30.00. They do a much BETTER job at filtering water then the Brita. Actually I have both, but I use the Pur 2-stage filers in both. If I could afford it , I would buy the Big Berkey which is the best you can buy. Later on, I will try and find the pdf file on making your own containers for the Big Berkey filters, then only needing to buy the filters themselves. They are kinda pricy also at $100.00 per set of two.


----------



## WoadWarrior

Survival: What did your research turn up?


----------



## jandor123

you can do home make ceramic filters....

how to make a ceramic water filter - Survivalist Forum


----------



## shotlady

great subject! thinking out of the box... ice box!lol
great thinking!


----------



## nadja

Correct me if I am wrong, but seems to me that the refer filters, require a pressurized water system to get the water to flow through. They are not gravity as you know it.


----------



## WoadWarrior

Hmmm... another interesting thought Nadja.... which brings me back to my original question for Survival. If it failed because it requires pressure... I'd love to know that.... and want to know if he found a way around that.... like by using a hand pump or by attaching a full plastic bottle of water and squeezing to force the water through.


----------



## survival

Good finds all, I didn't know it required pressure. The indicator on my fridge is beeping right now saying to replace. As soon as I go down to the local maytag to pick up another one, I'll pop this one out and test it (gravity/pressure).


----------



## nadja

survival, you sure like to throw away money ! LOL Just take the name of the filter, and number, type it into your search bar, click enter and it should come up on lsome online stores. For Instance, I use the Pur 2 stage water filters, in the store they are about $10.00 ea. I bought a box of 25 on ebay, still in the foil sealed packs, in the original box for around 35.00 which included shipping., Don't be lazy, check it out and save money. Then you can buy more food with the savings.


----------



## WoadWarrior

One other thought... when I bought by fridge... the salesman told me these are time replaced, not use replaced. So.... if you have one installed and never use it, it will still indicate needing replacement after X amount of time (whatever yours is rated for.) The opposite holds true too... if you run water through it like mad... it needs replacement long before it lets you know. Just letting you know so you don't replace something still good. And Nadja... great idea. Mine has been blinking for about 6 months... but with minimal use. Time to ebay...


----------



## Leon

I bought a new GE fridge two years back and will never buy another GE product ever again in my life. They were high end, stainless steel, and the ice maker quit working and so did the water and ice machine in the door. Not to mention the filter inside made the water taste like plastic. Avoid GE brand stuff


----------



## Verteidiger

I would be interested in this too. I have a Whirlpool refrigerator that takes those canister Pur filters for ice and water, and I would like to know if it requires water pressure to operate. I have a hand liquids pump I could probably rig to work if it does.

I use the Pur filters that attach to the faucet for drinking and cooking water -- they are great, but they do occasionally break, so you have to replace them. The filters work great at stopping contaminants and they make water taste much better -- no chlorine taste at all.

I have a Brita pitcher, but I have never used it. It is part of my backup supplies. I figure it will be able to improve the flavor of recovered hot water heater water to make it drinkable.

I also have distilled tap water in the past as part of prepping -- you would not believe the crud that collects at the bottom of the still -- primordial muck. 

Any updates on this thread?


----------



## RaigenB

Thanks for this! Very interesting


----------



## mulle46

Hmm, I'll have to look at mine now. Thanks.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

When SHTF, there will be plenty of salvage refrigerators around with water dispensers. Most, if not all, will have inline water filters that would work great for emergency water filtering. They might be old but will still work sufficiently. Better to filter with old filter than with no filter. Better to filter with fridge filter than t-shirt filter.


----------



## jgriner

I have a water transfer pump looks like it might match up to the input of the filter, but not sure how much pressure is would need.


----------



## cyrus799

For removing water impurities like sediments, chlorine, lead, VOCs, and others, you can rely on a refrigerator water filter. Just remember to change your water filter frequently—typically every six months or so, depending on the quality of your water or how often you use it.
However, a reverse osmosis system is the best option if there are additional impurities in your water that a refrigerator filter can't handle because it can get rid of most toxins.


----------



## Usernameforyou

What about a solar water pump for say a bird bath or fountain? And I plan on using the 2, 5 gallon bucket with 2 ceramic filters deal.


----------



## Usernameforyou

Oh of coarse the rain catchment system. I am trying to come up with a way to filter like using a container filled with large gravel pea gravel sand then activated charcoal all of which you can find and make yourself. Remember even fish found these days have tested positive for prescription meds. Always look up stream. You can dig a coyote hole that filters out some things but takes a little while to fill and clear up.


----------

